# Hunting land



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I went and looked at some land on Saturday. It is a hunting club but there are only 5 members hunting a 287 acre tract.
You get a 57 acre section to yourself. You can have one corn pile and as many stands as you want to hang on your 57 acres. I would be filling the last spot. So it looks like to me that I get the most unattractive spot. I can understand that.

It is located in Chatham County, NC. The land is all pines that have been thinned. There is undergrowth that makes it kinda thick. If you know anything about pines you will know when they thin them they make roads down thru them that make perfect looong shooting lanes. There were tons of deer sign. (rubs, old scrapes and heavily used trails).

This tract has a road that other hunters use to get to and from their stand running right thru the middle of it and another hunter goes down the other side to get to one of his stands. I was told he does not hunt very often. This concerns me.

These guys have a 14 inch rule on bucks. They have to be 14 inches or wider to kill. You can shoot all the doe you wish but the bucks must be 14 inches. None of the other hunters shoot doe. I can take my son with me until he reaches age 18. That is a plus. 

Now I am not a trophy hunter. I don't shoot everything that I see. I will sit and watch deer waiting on the deer of a lifetime but I will only wait so long. I have killed some nice deer in my hunting career. My son just likes killing whatever. He is not selective at all. 

I am kicking around the idea of getting in on this and letting my son kill all the does he wants. I may or may not shoot a doe. I am thinking that I can just trophy hunt this land and hunt my other lease when I just want to kill something.

What do you think??


----------



## LaidbackVA (May 17, 2007)

Sounds like a decent deal, depending on the cost of the lease. You don't need to say what you have to pay. PM me and I'll tell you something better than corn, if you can use it.


ron


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Some big bucks in Chatham County, would be worth it to give it a shot for a year and just see how it goes. 57 acres is a fair spread to hunt by yourself, and if you have another lease you can use for meat this one should be great for trophy hunting. You seen any of the deer they've killed in there?


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Check with the court house to see if they really lease this piece of property. You dont want to get taken, unless you know them. But other than that it dosen't sound like a bad deal. Consider how far you have to drive and how much hunting time you can put in.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

$320 for a year for 57 acres. Yes I have seen about 10 bucks taken in the last 7 years. A few 140 class deer, a 150 class deer and a hand full of 115-130 class deer. I did see a couple of game camera pics. One had 7-8 bucks all in velvet. None of them were inside the ears. 

The downside only one good buck was taken off the property last year. They said it was the worst season they have had since they had the property. (7 years). Also only 2 people hunted all season. The rest hunted other properties that had oak trees. Deer was hard to come by on that lease. But I had the same problem where I hunted and most other people that I know. They were just hard to see this year after muzzleloading.

Darin


----------



## LaidbackVA (May 17, 2007)

For some reason my pm would not open. So, here it is, we have a feed store up here near SML that sells a product called wildlife feed, it has corn, oats and peanuts and it smells real sweet.(13% protein) and the deer and turkey love it. Cost $11.00 for #50bag

ron


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Darin, 
I thinks thats a heck of a deal as only lease I can find near me is $1,000 in North Iredell. Only problem I would have with your situation is the long drive to Chatham


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

It is about 20 minutes from my house to the gate. Thinking hard on it. Going to meet the guy again on Saturday and walk over it some more.

Darin


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ah, for some reason I thought it was northern east coast


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

At that price, you really can't complain. I'd do it in a heartbeat even if I had to drive from VA.


----------

